# Как лечить защемление корешкового нерва?



## Мимоза (14 Окт 2009)

Добрый день! Моему мужу 60 лет. 4 месяца назад у него стала болеть спина. Больно ходить и сидеть. Боль отдает в правую ногу.
Из дома может выходить только с обезболивающими средствами.

3 месяца назад он начал лечение: таблетки - целебрекс, нейронтин, залдиар, уколы (сейчас не вспомню какие), физиотерапия.

После всех этих лекарств и уколов ему лучше не становится. Что еще можно предпринять для улучшения его состояния?


----------



## Анатолий (14 Окт 2009)

Какие обследование были проведены для постановки такого диагноза?


----------



## Мимоза (14 Окт 2009)

Делали ренген и МРТ


----------



## nuwa (14 Окт 2009)

Мимоза написал(а):


> Делали ренген и МРТ



А Вы могли бы выложить на форум сами снимки и описание данное врачом.


----------



## Мимоза (18 Окт 2009)

*Заключение МРТ:*
На серии МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проэкциях лордоз сглажен. Отмечается снижение высоты межпозвонкового диска L5/S1, высота остальных межпозвонковых дисков сохранера; интенсивность МР-сигнала от дисков на Т2-ВИ снижена, более выраженно от дисков L1/2, L3/4, L5/S1.
Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные. В сегментах L1/2, L5/S1 определяются минимально выраженные передние краевые костные разрастания остеохондроза, передне-боковые остеофиты спонделеза.
Костный мозг в телах позвонков диффузно изменен за счет зон остеокслероза и единичных мелких жировых депозитов; в участках тел, прилежащих к дискам L5/S1 определяются дистрофические изменения.
Костный позвоночный канал не сужен.
Дорзальные протрузи дисков: на фоне циркулярного выпячивания диффузная L5/S1, размером 0,4 см, распространяющиеся в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон; корешковые отверстия незначительно сужены с обеих сторон.
На уровне S1 определяется девиация задней продольной связки на 0,5 см, кзади на протяжении 1,9 см за счет наличия структуры  с нечеткими контурами по интенсивности МР-сигнала, подозрительной на секвестр.
Минимальный эффективный размер позвоночного канала на уровне L5-S1 сегментов - 2,1 см.
Сигнал от структур спмнного мозга (по Т1 и Т2) не изменен.
Отмечается уплощение и гипертрофия суставных поверхностей,  признаки периартикулярного фиброза межпозвонковых суставов в сегменте Th12/L1-L5/S1.

ЗАКЛЮЧЕНИЕ: МР картина дистрофических изменений пояснично-кресцового отдела позвоночника. Протрузия кзади диска L5/S1; нельзя исключить наличие грыжевого секвеста на уровне S1. Признаки деформирмирующего спонделеза на уровне L1-2, L5-S1, деформирующего артроза на уровне  Th12-L1 - L5-S1.

Добавлено через 10 часов 7 минут
Вот все назначения врача:

*Уколы:*
Мовалис 1,5 мл №6, Дискус композитус 2,2 мл №10, Кетанов 1,0, №10, Нейромедин 0,5%-1,0 №10

*Таблетки:*
Найз 100мг, Мильгамма, Катадалон 100 мг, Сирдалуд, Мидокалм 150 мг, Целебрекс, Нейронтин 300 мг, Залдинар.

*Мази:* Хондраксид гель, Траксевазин

Все эти назначения не дали никакого результата.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Окт 2009)

А данные осомтра невролога  у вас есть. Корешковое страдание, кроме боли  имеет и другие признаки.


----------



## Мимоза (19 Окт 2009)

Данных осмотра невролога  у нас нет, так как на руки выдают только заключение по обследованию (анализы).
Мужа беспокоят боли в спине и ноге. Практически все время лежит. Больно сидеть, ходить, стоять.
Если получится, то постараюсь запросить данные осмотра невролога.


----------



## abelar (19 Окт 2009)

Мимоза написал(а):


> [
> *Уколы:*
> Мовалис 1,5 мл №6, Дискус композитус 2,2 мл №10, Кетанов 1,0, №10, Нейромедин 0,5%-1,0 №10
> 
> ...


*Так* "защемление" не лечат...
Обычно, когда палец прищемит в двери, очень хорошо помогает открыть дверь и освободить палец... 
Конечно, с нервом все посложнее, но *очень* похоже...:blush200:
Если серьезно, то сначала нужно установить диагноз. Потому что "защемление корешкового нерва" - это не диагноз.
Потом назначить лечение согласно диагнозу и (или) этиопатогенетическое...aiwan


----------



## Мимоза (19 Окт 2009)

А по исследованию МРТ можно поставить диагноз? Других исследований моему мужу не делали.
Может посоветуете какие анализы нужно еще сдать?

Добавлено через 11 минут
Нейрохирург посмотрев МТР вообще предложил сделать операцию.


----------



## Доктор Попов (21 Окт 2009)

Ну тогда и на форум поставьте снимки МРТ...


----------



## Анатолий (21 Окт 2009)

Мимоза написал(а):


> А по исследованию МРТ можно поставить диагноз? Других исследований моему мужу не делали.
> Может посоветуете какие анализы нужно еще сдать?
> 
> Добавлено через 11 минут
> Нейрохирург посмотрев МТР вообще предложил сделать операцию.



Вот по этому и просим посмотреть снимки!!!!


----------



## Мимоза (22 Ноя 2009)

Здравствуйте! Муж месяц пролежал в больнице. В больнице делали капельницы, вытяжку, массаж, ЛФК, физиотерапию. Результата нет. Сильная боль в ноге так и осталась. Ходить и стоять не может вообще. Так как больно ходить, то все время лежит. Из-за этого начинают атрофироваться мышцы на ноге. За месяц в больнице похудел на 15 кг. Выписали и сказали, что сняли воспаление и теперь надо расхаживаться. А как ходить, когда сильные боли?
В дополнение ко всему мужу сделали Компьютерную томографию всего организма и нашли опухоль на левой почки. Сказали, что надо срочно делать операцию пока опухоль не переросла в злокачественную.

На следующей неделе муж ложится на операцию на почке. Скажите пожалуйста, как можно поддержать организм, который ослаб из-за отсутствия нагрузки? Можно ли использовать для тренировки мышц, например, педальным велотренажером, который можно использовать даже лежа. 
Помогите, я просто не знаю, как поддержать мужа до и после операции на почку, когда у него такие боли из-за межпозвонковой грыжи.

Добавлено через 33 минуты
Читала, что если улучшений не наступает в течение 6 месяцев, то надо делать операцию. Так ли это? Размер грыжи у мужа 5 мм. Лежал в 13 московской городской больнице в отделении неврологии.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Ноя 2009)

Сейчас главное проблема почки.
Только вы не описали, что там за проблемы, но если решение принято, то по решению и надо двигаться.
Особых зарядок и прочих тренировок, сейчас не надо.
Описывайте, как ваши дела.
Все будет хорошо!


----------



## Мимоза (9 Дек 2009)

Добрый день! 

Мужу неделю назад сделали полосную операцию в клиники урологии им.Фронштейна. Почку сохранили. В понедельник выписывают домой. С почкой проблему решили!!!

Проблема с позвоночникам так и осталась:cray:

Из-за постоянной, изматывающей  боли в ноге муж отказывается ходить, так как лежа ему немного лучше. Постоянные сильные обезболивания меня уже пугают. Это уже не только уколы и таблетки, а капельницы с новокаином и прочей гремучей смесью.

Что можно сделать в такой ситуации? И какое может быть еще активное лечение после такой операции на почке. Хочу напомнить, что муж перед операцией на почку уже пролежал месяц в неврологии со всеми сопутствующими процедурами включая вытяжку, физиотрерапию, массаж, ЛФК, капельницы.

Очень хочется ему помочь, но уже не знаю как!!!
У него постоянная депрессия...


----------

